# NEED ALTERNATOR HELP ASAP!!!!



## adidas_mc (Apr 26, 2003)

ok, heres the situation. i bought a used 120a alternator from a 2000 jetta glx to put in my 84 jetta. the 84 jettas alternator had 2 output wires (B+), one exciter wire (D+), and one ground. the 120a alternator has 2 output posts separated from eachother, and marked B1+ and B2+ as well as 1 ground, and 2 D+ exciter terminals. so i hooked both output wires to the B1+ post, and the one exciter wire to both D+ terminals on the 120a alternator, and the ground to the ground of course. the problem is, my battery light stays on, and the alt isnt charging my battery. now i know that the alternator itself could be toast, but i want to double check the wiring first. do i need to have one output wire on the B1+ and the other on the B2+? what about the 2 exciter terminals and only 1 wire?


----------



## adidas_mc (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: NEED ALTERNATOR HELP ASAP!!!! (adidas_mc)*

C'MON!!! PLEEEASE HELP


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: NEED ALTERNATOR HELP ASAP!!!! (adidas_mc)*

Try Picking Dominicks' brain. he makes custom alts, and rebuilds them. He may have a quick answer. Dominick Iraggi
1-615-287-7991 Shop
1-615-594-8965 Cell


----------



## adidas_mc (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: NEED ALTERNATOR HELP ASAP!!!! (Non_Affiliated)*

well i gained some knowledge today on the matter, yet still havent fixed the damn thing. apparently, the B1+ is the only post i need to hook the ouput wires to, and as for the 2 exciter wires, only 1 is for the light, and the other is for a 12v +, but doesnt actually need to be hooked up to work (or so i think). i took the alt to a test shop, and i watched it put out 115 amps @ 14.6v with the output only connected to B1+, and the exciter (with in-line led) plugged only to the one D+ post. so i get it mounted back up, and wire it all up, and my batt light stays on







so i call the guy back and he said the led in my dash may not have enough resistance, so i picked up several different lights at radioshack, and tried them between the ign coil and the D+ on the alt, and they just stay on as well.


----------

